# random question



## ZX-turbo (Jan 27, 2006)

got a 1983 280zx-turbo 2+2. I was just woundering if that set up had any value in stock form because im thinking about getting kinda serouis with it. Just want to know, so i can feel safe dinking around with her.


----------

